# What plants do you have?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

As opposed to hoarding bettas... I've gotten into a terrible habit of hoarding plants. 

The plants I have are as follows (dont really know names for all of them.)

Brazillian Pennywort
Sunset Hygro
Fanwort
Cabomba
Crypt small one (I think?!)
Crypt (red one) 
Crypt (giant one)
Glosso
Dwarf baby tears
Baby tears
Rotala rountifolia
Chistmas moss
Flame moss
Java moss
Fissidens
Susswassertang
Banana Lily
Tiger Lily
Nesaea pedicelleta
Riccia
Naja Grass
Micro sword
Anubisa coffee something or rather
Anubias nana
Anubias nana petite
Java Fern ... trident
Java fern Needle leaf
Dwarf pennywort ( I think)
Salvinia
Duckweed
Frogbit
Dwarf water lettuce
Water wisteria

I think that's it 

Most of these I only have a tiny bit of. LOL
Next on my list... is a bit of elatine triandra

oh.. do marimo moss balls count...?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I collect a lot of my plants from public waterways, I have so many different kinds. My favorites are: Red tiger lotus, Rotala indica, amazon sword, any kind of Cabomba, Cryptocoryne beckettii, melon sword, Eriocaulon setaceum, Java fern, narrow leaf java fern, parrot feather, water spangles, najas guppy grass, lots of annubis.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO you can collect anubis from public waterways? i didnt know that!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Big list aokashi! But I'm not entirely surprised, I bet they're all flourishing. I have the following:

alternanthera rosaefolia
anubias nana
cryptocoryne beckettii
cryptocoryne nevelli
cryptocoryne undalatus green
cryptocoryne willisi
elodea densa (anarcharis)
hygrophila difformis
hygrophila rosae Australis
lemna minor (duckweed)
fontinalis antipyretica (willow moss)
limnophila heterophylia
microsorum pteropus (java fern)
phyllanthus fluitans
rotala rotundifolia
salvinia natans
Süsswassertang
Utricularia gibba
vallisneris spiralis
vallisneris torta
vesicularia dubyana (java moss)

And loads of other non-aquatic plants :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nice XD I wish i knew all the scientific names of mine. but seeing i usually get mine from traded and stuff... it's usually the least of my concerns XD..

I did miss one! bolbitis ...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

polukoff said:


> I collect a lot of my plants from public waterways, I have so many different kinds. My favorites are: Red tiger lotus, Rotala indica, amazon sword, any kind of Cabomba, Cryptocoryne beckettii, melon sword, Eriocaulon setaceum, Java fern, narrow leaf java fern, parrot feather, water spangles, najas guppy grass, lots of annubis.


Hwere did you get yours.. once I went out and all I could find was Parrots Feather and Cabomba


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Mo said:


> Hwere did you get yours.. once I went out and all I could find was Parrots Feather and Cabomba


We should go to San Marcos and collect native species together I could always use more plants come spring, we can start back up plant grow outs next year! Town Lake is where I get a lot, but there are also a lot of little ponds around here, one being across the street from my neighborhood.



aokashi said:


> oO you can collect anubis from public waterways? i didnt know that!


I buy some of my plants, I just get such large samples from the wild, and usually those grow the fastest.

I'm really starting to get into non aquatic houseplants, like peace lilly. Great for betta tanks and inside of filter media.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Last time I went to San Marcos was a year ago.. Before I even knew about collecting plants.. There was all types of stuff.. We should go around thanksgiving or any other weekend!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Mo said:


> Last time I went to San Marcos was a year ago.. Before I even knew about collecting plants.. There was all types of stuff.. We should go around thanksgiving or any other weekend!


We could but I would much rather go in the spring when everything starts to grow again. I don't have enough high light tanks to house the amount I want to collect.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey. Don't forget about all of that hornwort I gave you a while back for a female. You might not have been there Alex but I traded A whole lotta plants for a Blue Dragon female that I still have with Rachel. How's the hornwort doing now?

Yeah. Spring sounds way better to me... I hate the cold and I doubt there will be a lot of plants


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Mo said:


> Hey. Don't forget about all of that hornwort I gave you a while back for a female. You might not have been there Alex but I traded A whole lotta plants for a Blue Dragon female that I still have with Rachel. How's the hornwort doing now?
> 
> Yeah. Spring sounds way better to me... I hate the cold and I doubt there will be a lot of plants


Oh yes I sold quite a bit of it this year, it was growing like crazy in our grow outs outside. During the winter I cut back a lot on the amount of plants I keep, I just don't have enough lights.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the following in a npt:
- water wisteria
- moneywort
- anubias
- dwarf hairgrass
- java fern
- 2 other unidentified plants lol XD I was wondering oif any one has java moss or any other kind of moss they would be able to sell / give to me.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got some Duck Weed but I don't think it is doing well. I also have:

Java Moss
Java Fern
Water Wisteria
Anacharis
Round Leaf Anubias 

I think the Java Moss and Java Fern are doing okay. No growth yet that I can tell but they are not dying. The Water Wisteria and Anacharis look like they are doing well. I think my Round Leaf Anubiasis dying though...

I have a very low tech set up in a 5.5 gravel tank. I have a 6500 bulb and I add Leaf Zone once a week. I really love the look of planted tanks so I hope mine does well. Bradbury seems to like it.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Really wish I had more space for more plants, but in my 10 gal I have:

Java Moss (on some driftwood)
Java Fern
Hornwort
Crypt Wendtii (I think red)
Anubias Frazeri
Dwarf Sagittaria


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you have a 10 gallon! you make me jealous


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

In the 20G:
cabomba
green foxtail
java moss
bacopa carolina
amazon sword
some random floating things - duckweed??
dwarf lilly
anubias
water sprite or wysteria - not sure but it has grown alot recently
somethng german sounding - seaweed like thing

I had some others but they went all gooey
Giant hygro?
anacharis
pogo erectus

The foxtails, dwarf lilly and water sprite thing do the best. Amazon sword and anubias also do well. The bacopa carolina - i find it floating every day. I think my snails knock it out of the sand

I want something to carpet the bottom...but i need something that is easy and not a high light plant


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i do suggest dwarf saggitaria. micro swords also do well if your lightin is good enough. usually carpeting plants need co2 and highlight considerations, otherwise they wont carpet and will grow upwards instead.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Crypts, moss, Marimo, swords, anarchis, and a few other.


----------



## candyman995 (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone has so many plants.... i just upgraded to a 10 gallon tank but its a bit bare of plants at the moment only a few here and there and 2 more to come.

Any recommendations of plants that thrive in low to medium light and are easy to care for???


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have some low-light plants in a NPT. 

-water wisteria
-moneywort
-hornwort


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

candyman995 said:


> Everyone has so many plants.... i just upgraded to a 10 gallon tank but its a bit bare of plants at the moment only a few here and there and 2 more to come.
> 
> Any recommendations of plants that thrive in low to medium light and are easy to care for???


 There are many plants that are low- med light.
Crypts propagate fairly quickly. And are low-med light. They also look pretty.
Anubias and Javafern and Java moss grows slowwwww but are also lowlight
Brazillian pennywort can be fairly pretty and add some variation. 
Tiger lilies banana lilies are great too.
Rotala and some stem plants ...
Naja grass, Hornwort, fanwort, Elodea do pretty well 
the list goes on....


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

aokashi said:


> i do suggest dwarf saggitaria. micro swords also do well if your lightin is good enough. usually carpeting plants need co2 and highlight considerations, otherwise they wont carpet and will grow upwards instead.


Yeah I love my dwarf Saggitaria, it looks great around my rock cave and it grows fast. My hornwort grows like its going out of style, I need to trim it like every other day.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Viva said:


> Yeah I love my dwarf Saggitaria, it looks great around my rock cave and it grows fast. My hornwort grows like its going out of style, I need to trim it like every other day.


yup, if you choose to carpet it, I believe you can trim it like a lawn


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Clearly I fail at dwarf sag. I have it in Exo complete since July and only 3 new leaves since then.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine for now:

Brazillian Pennywort 

Chistmas moss
Flame moss
Java moss (just gave away half only in 2.5)
Fissidens (almost half dead)
Susswassertang (in QT)

Naja Grass (tiny bit)
Hornwort (tiny bit)
Myrio (tiny bit)

Java Fern ... trident
Java fern 
Philippine fern (represent!)

Salvinia
Duckweed (only in 2.5 I grow it for the foster goldfish at workplace)
Frogbit
Dwarf water lettuce
Water wisteria
Asian water grass

Broadleaf water wisteria 

Water sprite

And red root floaters en route to me now.

I have some stem plants in my Mason jar that I think parrot's feather and a rotala? I don't know the names of and 4 riparium plants

Bacopa moniere
Althernera Josephs's coat
Aluminum plant
Dwarf ruellia (like a nano palm tree!)

I have spent waaaaaaay more on plants than bettas!

I killed mini pellia.
also

marimo moss ball
And two small rhizome plants that I assume are Anubias of some kind -- they were freebies.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol I don't have any first hand experience with the stuff
Would like to try some though  maybe you need some root tabs to get it going.

and you killed mini pellia? DDDDDDDD:
noooo I always wanted some!

and red root floaters.... share? =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> you have a 10 gallon! you make me jealous


Are you jealous of me I have a ten?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Are you jealous of me I have a ten?


Lol! yes. and the space for a 10 gallon too =D


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> As opposed to hoarding bettas... I've gotten into a terrible habit of hoarding plants.
> 
> The plants I have are as follows (dont really know names for all of them.)
> 
> ...


We could do a trade when I get some babies!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> We could do a trade when I get some babies!


YES! dunno what I can give you though


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I only have Hornwort and Anacharis but lots of it and a little Christmas moss. I would love to get more of any kind moss if anyone has any for sell let me know..Thanks !


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I am interested in a crypt and an Anubias and is the needle fern the one that looks like lace?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Lol! yes. and the space for a 10 gallon too =D


I found the room for both tanks in a standard room I have a window seal that is part of the house and a table plus my 10 does not take up a ton of room.


----------



## candyman995 (Aug 24, 2012)

wow theres so much choice but my local store only stocks the same 5 plants usually so may have to branch out to get some more.

All mine are green as well so which would add some viberant colour to the tank to give it more appeal.

Theres a lot to take in with learning all the correct names...... they arnt labelled well at the store either just coded so i cant get names from the staff -_-


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I either got the plants from members here or I ordered it online. Not much selection locally - sometimes I find an actual aquatic plant in a tube at petco but even then - its usually dead or dying.



> i do suggest dwarf saggitaria. micro swords also do well if your lightin is good enough. usually carpeting plants need co2 and highlight considerations, otherwise they wont carpet and will grow upwards instead.


would liquid Co2 work? I have a bottle of that and a bottle of API leaf something and a small bottle of Aqueon's plant nutrient stuff. 

Lighting is a basic T8. Is there a better bulb to get? I don't want to buy a new or expensive light strip and I know zoo med has a bunch of different tube lights but I dont know if they are for reef tanks or what. ALso I am not sure of they work with the aqueon light strip I have (current bulb has 2 prongs if that means anything)
...lighting confuses me


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

To add CO2 to my 10gal tank I use one of the Nutrafin Natural Plant System kits. It's basically a canister that you put sugar, water and two different packets the kit comes with. The canister hooks up to a bubble-holder with some tubing and the bubbles hang out in it inside the tank. I believe you can just buy some yeast and some other ingredient from the grocery store to refill the canisters monthly instead of buying the packet refills from Nutrafin.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Viva said:


> To add CO2 to my 10gal tank I use one of the Nutrafin Natural Plant System kits. It's basically a canister that you put sugar, water and two different packets the kit comes with. The canister hooks up to a bubble-holder with some tubing and the bubbles hang out in it inside the tank. I believe you can just buy some yeast and some other ingredient from the grocery store to refill the canisters monthly instead of buying the packet refills from Nutrafin.


Oooh I'll take a look at that  thanks for the info


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

radican sword, marble queen radican, some unnamed sword plant lol, java fern, java moss, dwarf sag, cabomba, ludwigia repens, moneywort, crypt wendtii, wisteria.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Two tanks, lots of plants- yet not enough!

Brazillian Pennywort
Moneywort
Cabomba - (I'm dieing to find red!)
a few swords (amazon I think)
Hygro of some sort (probably more than one kind)
Java fern (most of the big stuff has decided to brown and die off- lots of babies though) Wendti and regular
Several anubis, nana and other.
Java moss
several crypts
2 moss balls (with one more in QT)
wisteria!

and a few more I'm not sure of


OH! and salvinia, lots of it. I'm throwing out piles of it every week.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Oooh I'll take a look at that  thanks for the info



Yeah it's really easy. My plants have only been here about 2 weeks but here's my setup:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Two tanks, lots of plants- yet not enough!
> 
> Brazillian Pennywort
> Moneywort
> ...



now that I've got stuff growing in my HOB duckweed os npain to get rid of once it sneaks in there  it keeps pretending it's the HC 
I think my cabomba might be red. but it just needs more nutrient


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Moneywort
Susswassertang
Peacock moss
Christmas moss
Singapore moss
Java moss
Java fern
Narrow leaf java fern
Anubias (several varieties)
Cryptocorenes (several varieties)
Wisteria
Camboba
Hygro
Elodea
Ludwigia
Pogostemon
Green lotus
Red lotus
Dwarf baby tears
Amazon swords
Frogbit
Duckweed


Plants are totally addictive... as much as fish are, really. 

I would have a houseful of large planted tanks, if I could!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hey Aus! how's the HC doing for you?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It -was- doing very well before the move.. It's gotten a bit leggy and thin now, and quite a bit got uprooted when the tank was moved. I am thinking of buying a bunch more and trying again, now that I'm more familiar with it. 

Oh - and I forgot to add 'blyxa' to my list. Great plant!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD Got some of that during an RAOK in the local area and gave it away. Kind of do want to try it out some day.
if you have a HOB you can try sticking the HC in the canister on the foam pads. that's where i keep mine 

I also began an emmersed set up lately in my old Jar which I cleaned out


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just bought Anuibus and Huygo.A but most of my plants came unlabled Crypts,Anarchis,Duckweed,Azolla,Mystery,Moss,Marimo,and many more.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can some one send me moss? I will pay or trade. I have
-amazon sword plant
-javafern
-dwarf hairgrass
-moneywort
-Three more unidentified plants lol
I plan on adding wisteria and hornwort too but am not sure how. All my plants are in an npt and are doing great. The one I thought was going to die does not plan on dieing and is lookinng wonderful. dwarf hairgrass is in the middle alot of it is yellow and dead but there are new shoots growing all around it. One of my plants is giving off new shoots all over it is doing great! Half the plants I got came in plastic cups my cat managed to yank one out of the tank and tore it apart  I putt it back in the cup and left it. When I set up my npt I pulled it out of the cup and began peeling the sponge stuff away from the roots it started reaking it smelled so bad! I found out the roots and parts of the stem had rotted! I managed to save one shoot that had fallen out of the pot and had been floating in the tank for the last couple days. I planted it expecting it to die. Today I have on shoot that it thriving and has grown taller the new growth is bright green! So that is my npt once again does anyone have some moss I could trade or buy? Thanks


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow you all have a very impressive list of plants! Woo-Hoo! I love the plant love.  I too would spend a lot of money on my plants. A planted tank just makes me so happy. 

Here is my list:
Amazon Swords
Anubias
Anacharis
Moneywort
Mondo Grass
Corkscrew Vallisneria 
Aponogeton Crispus
Hornwort
I have another plant I can't quite remember what it is. :/

I need to get:
java moss
christmas moss
duckweed
water wisteria

As for non aquatic plants/herbs:
Aloe 
Sweet basil (it looks like a tree, lol)
Lavender 
Spinach
baby carrots

If I have more space I would grow more, lol! I need a big house with a green house and a koi pond.  Some day *sigh*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have an amazon sword it is really getting big I have been giving it plenty of ferts.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Where do you guys get all your plants from?!

I only have Baby Tears in each of my tanks & a lot of the plants I see people talk about on here don't exsist in the pet stores here


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I got most of mine from other members on an Aussie fish forum, very generous plant packs from people's tank trimmings and so on. Saved myself a ton of money.

I just had to share this. My little bit of blyxa has done ---nothing--- for weeks and weeks. I mentioned it on this thread.. gave it a good 'talking to' since I remembered it was there and being 'lazy' --- and it's shot up about four inches overnight, lol!

Talking to aquatic plants works, it seems!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Whats the website? Im from Aus too


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Will PM you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Aus said:


> Talking to aquatic plants works, it seems!


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception_(paranormal)#section_5

i believe they have feelings XD my prayer plant came back to life twice after almost dying after I talked to it


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard plants respond to music.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe I should start talking to my plants. I have heard in the past that grass responds to classical music. I dont get how though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe the vibrations help photosynthesis?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

3 marimo moss balls lol

#1-Mr. Puffles, he "gave birth" to 2 others lol
#2-fluffles
#3-poofy


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> 3 marimo moss balls lol
> 
> #1-Mr. Puffles, he "gave birth" to 2 others lol
> #2-fluffles
> #3-poofy


Technically algae  but I can never reject the cute round things


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had the nano ones but I somehow managed to loose all 6 of them.:-?

Aparently I need one of these sized moss balls:









and I want this too but I would probably kill it:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My marimo bag is that big too red plants usually need higher nutrients.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Viva said:


> Really wish I had more space for more plants, but in my 10 gal I have:
> 
> Java Moss (on some driftwood)
> Java Fern
> ...


About a week or two ago I added some more *Java Moss*, more *Sagittaria*, some *Frogbit,* and some *Crystalwort* which I just have floating at the top for now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I fill my tanks with plants and add ferts.


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

I have cryptocoryne wendtii, mini amazon sword, java ferns, java moss, marimo, duckweed


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a bio type high tech planted tank addict, things got so out of control, way too many tanks, not enough time, and i was still finding ways to add just one more...until over the course of two weeks my PH crashed in many...c02 ... I didn't have time to keep up with pwc/pruning oh so much growth...you could not even see into those tanks. The carnage from the PH crash was so sad and all my fault. I now have only 2 small tanks, low-low tech. The plants that I have in them are hygro,elodea,crypts,anubias,java ferns,marimo used as a mat, and duckweed. I won't tempt myself by looking at any online plant store, still I find myself longing for some cardamine & susswassertang (sussewassertang what a great name! )


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

aww sorry to hear about the tank crash D:
CO2 addition gets a bit fragile with low KH/GH
friend killed all his shrimps that way D:
XD I'm selling cardamine right now


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> aww sorry to hear about the tank crash D:
> CO2 addition gets a bit fragile with low KH/GH
> friend killed all his shrimps that way D:
> XD I'm selling cardamine right now


 Heart starts beating faster, palms start to sweat, at the thought of a little baggie of weed! Ahh! cardamine how I have missed you. Skulks off to my dark corner to wrestle with my addiction.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD I actually dont like them :/ gets too messy for me >.>


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

What is the deal with susswassertang is it an aussie waterweed ? I can't recall seeing it listed on on line plant sites ( although I wasn't looking for it ) It looks like a nice sort of transition type of plant. Is it rooted or free floating?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's a fascinating plant actually. it's a fern gametophyte  and stuck at the gametophyte stage... really wierd... 
But it's pretty common here in nyc now


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is it so common and I am surprised I never heard of it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Hobbyists imported it, and it just grew very well for them.
any aquarium plant can become common if it grows well 

Susswassertang is a low light plants, although it grows slowly, it can survive under pretty much any condition. so it's become more common.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is is like Riccia Fluitans?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is is like Riccia Fluitans?


I comsider riccia to be a weed. lol, hate the stuff XD
Susswassertang doesn't grow anywhere near as fast as Riccia, Sinks as oppose to how riccia floats and tend to stay in one clump rather than getting everywhere


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, I can not find much info on it I know it is a moss.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Okay, I can not find much info on it I know it is a moss.



it's more like a pellia, but is actually a fern gametophyte


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh ferns like water sprite always wanted water sprite.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I currently have at least a basketball worth of java moss spread throughout my 15 tanks. That's mixed in with christmas, peacock and Taiwan moss. So.. much...moss haha. Also subwassertang. 

I then have the following plants:

Mini java fern 
Standard java fern
Narrow leaf java fern
Anubias nana and nana 'micro'
Bolbitis standard 
Mini bolbitis
Some kind of rare Australian native aquatic moss
Watersprite
Hydrilla
Hornwort
Duckweed
Darwin River Ambulia
Riccia 
Pennywort


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where did you get your water sprite?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I comsider riccia to be a weed. lol, hate the stuff XD


I just recently added some and you're right...it is extremely annoying! Everytime I need to put anything in the water the stuff sticks to it when I take it out! It is the cutest little plant I have in my tank though, its so small and roots/bottom of the plant looks so soft and cuddly at the surface of the water! I thought my betta would like it to build bubble nests under but so far, nothing


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me it just died off.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> For me it just died off.


really? Lol, 'm trying to kill mine off. 

I read that they die of easily when the filter current is too strong. your best bet is to get a hair net and net them all together if you want to leave them floating.

and, also, if you tied yours down, they do better in higher light from what I've seen....

with CO2 dosing, they pearl like crazzzzzzzy XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will get some more than. Is water sprite easy to care for?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Watersprite is super easy to grow. I let mine float in my killifish tank and I have found if it's been rooted previously, it will sort of change its form and lose a lot of its previous leaves in the transition. However, if its under good lighting it grows new leaves at an incredibly fast rate. 

I love riccia and so do my killifish. I had heaps of it floating in my sorority but stupidly sold it all. Now I have two pathetic looking chunks I rescued from another tank.

I leave mine floating right up under the light.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have to get some.


----------

